# New Plaid Model S Catches on Fire



## garsh

https://cleantechnica.com/2021/06/3...d-model-s-engulfed-in-flames-what-do-we-know/


----------



## Mr. Spacely

That's near Philadelphia. Probably arson. LOL.


----------



## TrevP

Tesla will have the logs on this to review, let's not jump to any conclusions yet


----------



## Klaus-rf

So NOT the new 4680 battery?


----------



## Jim H

Just returned from a 6k cross country trip. On that trip I saw 2 RV's that burned and one SUV. The non Tesla SUV fire was total and just a shell was left. 
I didn't see any coverage of those fires.


----------



## garsh

The alleged owner's alleged attorney has weighed in on twitter, of all places.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410641707985641472
I guess he thinks he can pressure Tesla via bad PR?


----------



## Bigriver

garsh said:


> The alleged owner's alleged attorney has weighed in on twitter, of all places.


And what is he allegedly saying?


----------



## Klaus-rf

garsh said:


> The alleged owner's alleged attorney has weighed in on twitter, of all places.


Swaying public opinion without having to use facts.


----------



## garsh

Bigriver said:


> And what is he allegedly saying?


Ah, sorry. For the twitter-impaired:
"Our firm... represent an exec who purchased new Tesla Plaid Model S, which was 1/250 shipped. On Tuesday it spontaneously combusted. Our client was trapped & could have died. We tried reaching out to Tesla & have been ignored so far. This is car after escape."


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> We tried reaching out to Tesla & have been ignored so far.


This sentence is credible.


----------



## NR4P

Lawyer gave facts. Nothing wrong with that. Facts are facts. Did not give subjective opinions.


----------



## FRC

"Could have been killed" seems a bit subjective to me.


----------



## NR4P

FRC said:


> "Could have been killed" seems a bit subjective to me.


Looking at the photo of the fire and aftermath, do you think you or any human could survive it?


----------



## Mike

NR4P said:


> Looking at the photo of the fire and aftermath, do you think you or any human could survive it?


Depends on how long after the person escaped before that photo was taken.

Will be interesting to see what the data logs have to say whenever this is formally investigated.


----------



## garsh

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-plaid-fire-details-update/


----------



## JasonF

The more I read about this, the more I'm convinced that it's a Youtube/Tiktok stunt gone wrong. Even the quick hiring of a lawyer is a warning sign, like the person who did it expected a viral video and lots of sponsors out of it, and when it went wrong, they were out all of that income, and now want it back.


----------



## NR4P

garsh said:


> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-plaid-fire-details-update/


Attached article here from Business Insider with photos and quotes from the attorney. Note the twitter feed has a different person, different attorney. You may be right, as the pieces are not yet coming together. Or the guy on twitter causing trouble, if you read his other tweets, he posts some really political stuff.
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-fire-model-s-plaid-caught-fire-lawyer-claims-2021-7


----------



## GDN

NR4P said:


> Lawyer gave facts. Nothing wrong with that. Facts are facts. Did not give subjective opinions.


They aren't facts - he said his "Client was trapped" - well no he wasn't or in fact he would have died. Lets hear him tell his story and then let Telsa look through the logs to see when the seat belt was buckled and unbuckled and the door open and closed, etc.

Love to see the final results of this one, but it smells. The good news is that it doesn't seem to have been picked up by all FUD news outlets, because reading this thread this morning was the first I'd seen of it.


----------



## GDN

Anyone know this tag/logo? It's from the front of the car.


----------



## NR4P

GDN said:


> They aren't facts - he said his "Client was trapped" - well no he wasn't or in fact he would have died. Lets hear him tell his story and then let Telsa look through the logs to see when the seat belt was buckled and unbuckled and the door open and closed, etc.
> 
> Love to see the final results of this one, but it smells. The good news is that it doesn't seem to have been picked up by all FUD news outlets, because reading this thread this morning was the first I'd seen of it.


Apparently you didn't read my post 17 immediately above yours about the tweet and other news sources.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

That's the Vanderbilt U logo on the front plate


----------



## GDN

NR4P said:


> Apparently you didn't read my post 17 immediately above yours about the tweet and other news sources.


I did and didn't necessarily take away that you were correcting your earlier post. Your earlier post was based on the tweet and you noted they were simply stating facts.

The bottom line is I guess someone can be trapped, but then get out. However hat implies he had to be cut out or rescued and he was not. He got out on his own, which means he was never trapped to start with, he was just didn't remember how to open the emergency door latch or it was added for sensation.

There is another post from recent weeks about someone not knowing how to use the emergency handles to get out, I'm sure Tesla will lose this in a lawsuit some day, but they are there and it is on the driver/owner to know and to share that information with passengers.


----------



## lance.bailey

hmm, the emergency release handles on my 3 seem to be so intuitive to opening the door that I now take a 10 second pause when someone new gets into the car to explain how to - and how NOT to - open the door to leave. And then when it comes to that time, I say a simple "do you remember how to open the door?" Without doing that i'd have pretty much every person opening the door with the release handle.

that said - being trapped is a mind alerting experience when you don't think straight, but I think that the handle is placed and built such that you reflexively would use it, even in a trapped panic. But maybe I just run with a different crowd.


----------



## Dharon

Where are emergency handles. Picked up my S LR Tuesday and only see buttons.


----------



## lance.bailey

Dharon said:


> Where are emergency handles. Picked up my S LR Tuesday and only see buttons.


I stand corrected.

to your point, put your hand flat on the armrest with the fingers curling over the forward end of the armrest. pull back with your fingers.


----------



## NR4P

Dharon said:


> Where are emergency handles. Picked up my S LR Tuesday and only see buttons.


I saw a post that the emergency handles for rear passengers are below the seat, in the front of the seat? Can you confirm that?


----------



## shareef777

GDN said:


> I did and didn't necessarily take away that you were correcting your earlier post. Your earlier post was based on the tweet and you noted they were simply stating facts.
> 
> The bottom line is I guess someone can be trapped, but then get out. However hat implies he had to be cut out or rescued and he was not. He got out on his own, which means he was never trapped to start with, he was just didn't remember how to open the emergency door latch or it was added for sensation.
> 
> There is another post from recent weeks about someone not knowing how to use the emergency handles to get out, I'm sure Tesla will lose this in a lawsuit some day, but they are there and it is on the driver/owner to know and to share that information with passengers.


My 2cents is that he'd still be considered trapped even if he got out on his own via the window or back door. Though if he got out using the manual release (as intended), then agreed, he was never trapped.


----------



## shareef777

NR4P said:


> I saw a post that the emergency handles for rear passengers are below the seat, in the front of the seat? Can you confirm that?


AFAIK there are no emergency release handles for the rear passengers (at least I've never seen them on my 3), which truly is dumbfounding.


----------



## Long Ranger

Dharon said:


> Where are emergency handles. Picked up my S LR Tuesday and only see buttons.


For the front doors, there's a manual release that you pull up on in front of the window switches, as @lance.bailey just said.

For the rear doors, it's not so easy. In the S you have to fold back the carpet and pull a release cable.

I highly recommend a read through of the owners manual:
Model S owners manual


----------



## lance.bailey

Long Ranger said:


> For the rear doors, it's not so easy. In the S you have to fold back the carpet and pull a release cable.


yeah, that is pesky for the rear seats in the S. Ii just checked the 3 and there is no grab & pull in the rear seats. disappointing.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I keep my wife in the front and the in-laws in the back.


----------



## 2Intense

More Details About Tesla Model S Plaid Fire Lead To More Questions....

https://cleantechnica.com/2021/07/0...la-model-s-plaid-fire-lead-to-more-questions/


----------



## JasonF




----------



## jdcollins5

GDN said:


> Anyone know this tag/logo? It's from the front of the car.
> View attachment 39057


Vanderbilt University Commodores - in Tennessee


----------



## webe3owners

For what it’s worth, I have owned a couple two door coupes in my life, neither had any facility for the rear passenger to open the front and only doors. Then again, if the child kicks are on rear passengers can’t open the back doors either.


----------



## shareef777

webe3owners said:


> For what it's worth, I have owned a couple two door coupes in my life, neither had any facility for the rear passenger to open the front and only doors. Then again, if the child kicks are on rear passengers can't open the back doors either.


All 2 doors with rear seating have mechanisms/levers to allow them to tilt/slide the front chairs so that they can exit the front.

Just personally, but I'd be able to get in/out of any coupe. There's no way I'd be able to climb from the backseat of my 3 and exit the front. (getting out of the 3rd row of our Y is an even more impossible task)


----------



## Kimmo57

lance.bailey said:


> yeah, that is pesky for the rear seats in the S. Ii just checked the 3 and there is no grab & pull in the rear seats. disappointing.


It's pretty easy to make them for the rear, though.


----------



## Yanquetino

A few more questions were raised in CleanTechnica's update 2 days ago:

"Bloomberg reported that the owner of the Model S Plaid is Bart Smith, who is the head of the digital asset group as Susquehanna International. Bloomberg stated that Smith's firm owned around $1.1 billion worth of Tesla shares as of March 31."​​"Investopedia noted that the firm owned 60.7 million Tesla shares in 2019 and that it also owned 64.6 million put options and 54.3 call options of Tesla."​
"The fact that the firm has had put options on Tesla [NASDAQ:TSLA] has made quite a few supporters suspicious. And considering past events where short sellers have tried to sabotage Tesla in various ways in the past, I don't blame them. Personally, I believe that truth always prevails and the truth will come out. This could just be a coincidence, and I'm sure that investigators are looking into it."​
The incident doesn't pass my sniff test yet, but I agree with the author, Johnna Crider: we can only wait to see what the investigators report.


----------

